# Star Wars: Episode 7 - Deutschlandstart mit 600.000 Zuschauern



## Gast1669461003 (18. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 7 - Deutschlandstart mit 600.000 Zuschauern* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Episode 7 - Deutschlandstart mit 600.000 Zuschauern


----------



## Zaepfle (18. Dezember 2015)

Ich schau es mir Morgen Abend mal an ^^


----------



## SpieleKing (18. Dezember 2015)

Geiler Film, der meine Erwartungen voll erfüllt hat?? Werde ihn mir die Tage nochmal angucken??

Statt ??? Meinte ich =D, kack Mobile Version!


----------



## Amosh (18. Dezember 2015)

Man kann Beiträge auch bearbeiten anstatt einen Doppelpost zu machen. 

Zum Thema: War bei dem Hype auch net anders zu erwarten... Bei uns im Kino fuhr ne kleine Kapelle auf, die anfing, diverse Stücke aus den alten Soundtracks zum Besten zu geben, fand ich ganz lustig. ^^


----------



## nuuub (20. Dezember 2015)

Die Erwartungen wurden nicht erfüllt, zumindest was mich und meine beiden Kumpels angeht.

Wer den Adam Driver (musste erst mal googeln wer es ist) vorgeschlagen hat, hat wohl an dem Tag was gekifft.
Als er die Maske abgesetzt hat, musste ich ganz laut lachen. Ich war damit nicht der einzige im Kino.

Wie kann man jemanden mit so wenig Ausstrahlung zum Bösewicht machen?

Er soll in die Fußstapfen von Darth Vader treten? Absolut lächerlich...


----------



## MichaelG (20. Dezember 2015)

Du vergißt mal nebenbei, daß man Darth Vaders Gesicht erst quasi zum Finale zur Episode 6 gesehen hatte. Voher maximal den Nacken. Da sorgte für eine komplett andere Immersion. Und als man ihn dann sterbend ins Gesicht gesehen hat war er auch nur ein Mensch...


----------



## Reaper1706 (20. Dezember 2015)

Was im Video nicht erwähnt wurde, ist das wie ich finde sehr gute 3D für einen Film, der kein HFR unterstützt! Das darf ruhig mal lobend erwähnt werden, da es mit Ausnahme von "Der Hobbit" (= einzige HFR Filme bisher) nur ganz wenige Filme gab, bei denen das 3D nicht in schnellen Szenen gewackelt hat oder verschwommen war.

Also für alle 3D Liebhaber: Ihr kommt definitiv auf eure Kosten! Zur Info: Ich habe den Film im Cinestar in Chemnitz gesehen. Quali und Sound waren bombastisch!!!


----------



## MichaelG (20. Dezember 2015)

Star Wars 7 hole ich mir garantiert als 3D Bluray.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Star Wars 7 hole ich mir garantiert als 3D Bluray.



Du meinst Blu-Rey? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Dezember 2015)

Das Einzige was an der blau ist wird wohl das Lichtschwert sein...


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich müsste mir erstmal die letzten 3 Filme, die da erschienen sind, ansehen.  Ich bin da aber eh nicht so der große Fan. Wenn's mal im Fernsehen läuft, werde ich mir das angucken, aber flippe da nicht aus. Bin generell aber nicht so der Filmfan, ich zocke lieber


----------



## MichaelG (20. Dezember 2015)

@Matthias: Wenns die als CE gibt?


----------

